# Umsetzer RS232 - RS422 / 485



## Nox (19 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Auf der Suche nach einen preisgünstigen Umsetzer von RS232 auf RS422 (resektive RS485) bin ich bei Reichelt auf folgendes BE gestoßen:
http://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTIKEL=FT 232 BM;ARTIKELID=54518

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit machen können?
Wie muss der überhaupt beschalten werden? Das Manual gibt nur spärliche Informationen preis.


Danke im Vorraus =)


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ich das IC sehe denke ich ist SMD, na ja.
Hier mal ein Link zu einem Member hier aus dem Forum, dort unter >download >SPS > sonstiges ist ein RS 232/RS 485 Wandler als Bausatz, bei ELV gibt es auch Bausätze, aber die sind so teuer das man bei ebay besser dran ist.
http://www.Lischis-Home.de

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Kurt (19 Juli 2005)

Der Link zeigt auf ein Bauteil (IC) mit dem man einen USB -> Rs232/422 Umsetzer bauen kann.

Ich verwende als RS232 <-> RS422/485 Umsetzer den unter Anderem von Spectra erhältlichen  I7520:

*I7520..Link*
kurt


----------



## Nox (22 Juli 2005)

Danke für die Tipps.
Ich hab erstmal alle Bauteile für den Umsetzer auf "Lischis-homepage" 
(http://80.144.145.8/files/SPS/sonst...tstellenwandler von RS232 auf RS485/Einfacher Schnittstellenwandler von RS232 auf RS485 (kostenlos).htm) besorgt und bin gerade am löten.

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass nich drann steht wie hoch VCC ist (ich nehm an +5VDC) und dass "nur" 2 Ausgänge dran sind (eigentlich 4, aber jeweils 2 sind zusammengeschaltet).
eine RS422 hat aber (mit Spannungsversorgung und Masse) 6 Pins ..

Hat jemand eine Idee wieso?


----------

